# 2019 Turf Field Days



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/aquimaxturf/status/1103752300810698752?s=21


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Boiler up!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

What's the process of signing up? What do they do at these Turf Field Days?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> What's the process of signing up? What do they do at these Turf Field Days?


The signup process probably varies by school - signups for the Arkansas one can be done online. The field day usually consists of a few different tracks (golf, sports fields, lawns, etc) with interactive sessions where they talk about the different research projects they are currently working on. In the afternoon they offer applicator license recertification.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> signups for the Arkansas one can be done online.


You going this year? Seems like it would be fun!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

OD on Grass said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > signups for the Arkansas one can be done online.
> ...


I probably will if my schedule permits. :thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Ware said:


> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Well keep me posted!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

For anyone in the area...
https://www.facebook.com/events/2294065907505510/?ti=ia


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LDNRgOL1GA


----------

